# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Можно ли употреблять мускатный орех, чтобы испытать эйфорию?

## Ямуначарья дас

27.03.2010  Alex das:

Харе Кришна! Господа преданные.
Уважаемые преданные.
Что вы думаете по поводу мускатного ореха. Мускатный орех к наркотикам не относится (и находится в гунне благости), а вставляет не по детски (на лекции Сергея Серебрякова (ученик Торсунова) говорит, что так действует гунна благости). Можно ли его употреблять в качестве альтернативного источника кайфа (ну конечно после того как предложить Кришне)? Является ли это нарушением одного из четырёх принципов? Если да то почему?

С уважением Александр.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Александр!

Мускатный орех, как и большинство специй (источник – классификация продуктов по гунам из книги Джоши «Аюрведа и панчакарма») относится к раджасу. Хотя бы потому, что он в существенной степени содержит эфирные масла (7-15%), которые не являются для человека естественной пищей. Следует отметить, что это не означает, что пища с умеренным содержанием мускатного ореха (т.е. как специи и в подобающем количестве) не будет саттвичной. Например, белая соль также не относится к саттве (в чистом виде она несъедобна). Однако раджасичной считается лишь пища с _чрезмерным_ содержанием соли (Бхагавад-Гита 17.10): «Чрезмерно горькая, кислая, соленая, пряная, острая, сухая и очень горячая пища нравится людям, находящимся в гуне страсти. Такая пища является источником горя, страданий и болезней.»

Что касается эйфории от употребления мускатного ореха…

Как писал известный алхимик Парацельс: «Яд от лекарства отличается только дозой».

В кругах любителей «кайфа» мускатный орех известен как психоделик:

«Мускатный орех - психоделик средней силы воздействия. Дозировка - от 8 до 40 граммов. Действующие вещества - миристицин [яд, содержащийся в мускатном орехе в небольшом количестве] и элемицин. После приёма до начала воздействия проходит 3-4 часа, что является нетипичным для психоделических веществ. Пик воздействия - через 7-8 часов после приёма. Воздействие схоже по ощущениям с эффектом от конопли, в том числе нарушается адекватное восприятие действительности, возникает эйфория, периодически сменяющаяся спокойствием. Усиливается общительность и удовольствие от общения. При передозировке возможны бред и галлюцинации. Токсичен, поражает печень. В день приёма при потреблении мускатного ореха и большого количества пищи болят желудок и печень. Также возможны головная боль и сухость во рту.»

Нет сомнения, что употребление мускатного ореха в «ударных» дозах с целью испытать «кайф» есть интоксикация, нарушение одного из регулирующих принципов.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

